# AV's view on musical instruments in worship



## AV1611 (Aug 15, 2007)

I had a discussion with my mother a few days ago about the use of instruments. I felt a little sorry for here in that she was asking me what the curate I get on well with thinks on this issue and she gets what follows but hey, that is the way it goes  

Here is my argument...suggestions welcome 

In arguing that "Because the Jews used musical instruments therefore we can" is an argument but a very poor one. As far as I am concerned you need to be far more rigorous and ask:

_1stly_, by whose authority were they used?
_2ndly_, what instruments were used?
_3rdly_, by whom were instruments used?
_4thly_, when were instruments used?​
It is clear that Adam did not worship God with instruments for instruments were not invented until Genesis 4:21. It is also clear that under Moses musical instruments were not used (Cf. Numbers 10:1-10). It was not until David that temple worship flourished. 

Before I look at that I would like to start by pointing out that it behoves you to think out and build an argument in a rigorous fashion. You premises must be founded upon Scripture. Now the basic question is this, “Who determines how we are to worship God?” There are two arguments; either the statement _whatsoever is not commanded is forbidden_ or _whatsoever is not forbidden is allowed _is true. Where do we turn for an answer? Scripture of course! Now observe these texts below:

*Leviticus 10:1-3* “And Nadab and Abihu, the sons of Aaron, took either of them his censer, and put fire therein, and put incense thereon, and offered strange fire before the LORD, which he commanded them not. And there went out fire from the LORD, and devoured them, and they died before the LORD. Then Moses said unto Aaron, This is it that the LORD spake, saying, I will be sanctified in them that come nigh me, and before all the people I will be glorified. And Aaron held his peace.”

*Deuteronomy 4:2* “Ye shall not add unto the word which I command you, neither shall ye diminish ought from it, that ye may keep the commandments of the LORD your God which I command you.”

*Deuteronomy 12:29-32* “When the LORD thy God shall cut off the nations from before thee, whither thou goest to possess them, and thou succeedest them, and dwellest in their land; Take heed to thyself that thou be not snared by following them, after that they be destroyed from before thee; and that thou enquire not after their gods, saying, How did these nations serve their gods? even so will I do likewise. Thou shalt not do so unto the LORD thy God: for every abomination to the LORD, which he hateth, have they done unto their gods; for even their sons and their daughters they have burnt in the fire to their gods. What thing soever I command you, observe to do it: thou shalt not add thereto, nor diminish from it.”

*Deuteronomy 17:3* “And hath gone and served other gods, and worshipped them, either the sun, or moon, or any of the host of heaven, which I have not commanded;”

*Joshua 1:7* “Only be thou strong and very courageous, that thou mayest observe to do according to all the law, which Moses my servant commanded thee: turn not from it to the right hand or to the left, that thou mayest prosper whithersoever thou goest.”

*Joshua 23:6-8* “Be ye therefore very courageous to keep and to do all that is written in the book of the law of Moses, that ye turn not aside therefrom to the right hand or to the left; That ye come not among these nations, these that remain among you; neither make mention of the name of their gods, nor cause to swear by them, neither serve them, nor bow yourselves unto them: But cleave unto the LORD your God, as ye have done unto this day.”

*Matthew 15:13* “But he answered and said, Every plant, which my heavenly Father hath not planted, shall be rooted up.”

*Colossians 2:20-23* “Wherefore if ye be dead with Christ from the rudiments of the world, why, as though living in the world, are ye subject to ordinances, (Touch not; taste not; handle not; Which all are to perish with the using; ) after the commandments and doctrines of men? Which things have indeed a shew of wisdom in will worship, and humility, and neglecting of the body; not in any honour to the satisfying of the flesh. 

Notice that God alone determines how he is to be worshipped! Hence I argue that the correct premise is that with respect to worship whatsoever is not commanded is forbidden. This is called the regulative principle. This view is simply taught in the second commandment. In the Heidelberg Catechism the question is posed “What does God require in the second commandment?” The answer is “We are not to make an image of God in any way, nor to worship Him in any other manner than He has commanded in His Word.” The appeal is made to Leviticus 10:1-7; Deuteronomy 12:30; 1 Samuel 15:22-23; Matthew 15:9 and John 4:23-24 as evidence for this.

This then will help us to discover whether or not we are to use musical instruments because all we need to ask is “Has God commanded that we do?” If God has commanded that we use instruments then it would be a sin not to use them, however if God has not commanded their use then it would be sinful to use them. This is why I posed the question above “By whose authority were they used?” We learn the answer in 2 Chronicles 29:25 which reads “And he set the Levites in the house of the LORD with cymbals, with psalteries, and with harps, according to the commandment of David, and of Gad the king's seer, and Nathan the prophet: for so was the commandment of the LORD by his prophets.” Now two things ought be taken from this, (1) the only instruments allowed in temple worship were cymbals, psalteries, and harps (what instruments were used?); (2) this was the command of God. This was not an innovation but the carrying out of God’s command. 

Therefore at the most you could argue that in the church we ought use cymbals, psalteries, and harps but you would have no warrant whatsoever for anything else. However, I do not believe that such an argument could be made anyway. Let us read 1 Chronicles 16:4-6, 42 “And he appointed certain of the Levites to minister before the ark of the LORD, and to record, and to thank and praise the LORD God of Israel: Asaph the chief, and next to him Zechariah, Jeiel, and Shemiramoth, and Jehiel, and Mattithiah, and Eliab, and Benaiah, and Obededom: and Jeiel with psalteries and with harps; but Asaph made a sound with cymbals; Benaiah also and Jahaziel the priests with trumpets continually before the ark of the covenant of God. And with them Heman and Jeduthun with trumpets and cymbals for those that should make a sound, and with musical instruments of God.” Here we find that only the Levites could use musical instruments! Hence the question “By whom were instruments used?” is answered. I hope you are getting the picture by now!

Finally we are to answer the question “When were instruments used?” Turn to 2 Chronicles 29:25-30 which reads “And he [Hezekiah] set the Levites in the house of the LORD with cymbals, with psalteries, and with harps, according to the commandment of David, and of Gad the king's seer, and Nathan the prophet: for so was the commandment of the LORD by his prophets. And the Levites stood with the instruments of David, and the priests with the trumpets. And Hezekiah commanded to offer the burnt offering upon the altar. And when the burnt offering began, the song of the LORD began also with the trumpets, and with the instruments ordained by David king of Israel. And all the congregation worshipped, and the singers sang, and the trumpeters sounded: and all this continued until the burnt offering was finished. And when they had made an end of offering, the king and all that were present with him bowed themselves, and worshipped. Moreover Hezekiah the king and the princes commanded the Levites to sing praise unto the LORD with the words of David, and of Asaph the seer. And they sang praises with gladness, and they bowed their heads and worshipped.”

Notice that the instruments were used “until the burnt offering was finished” and when the offering was over the music stopped “the king and all that were present with him bowed themselves, and worshipped” without instruments and at this time “Hezekiah the king and the princes commanded the Levites to sing praise unto the LORD with the words of David, and of Asaph the seer” i.e. acapella or without instruments. This demonstrates that the instruments in temple worship was specifically to do with the sacrifice, musical instruments were a part of the sacrificial system of Israel. Therefore with the ending of the old sacrificial system by the death of Christ the use of instruments in worship ceased and so the church did not use musical instruments for hundreds upon hundreds of years.

St Clement of Alexandria writing in 190 AD states 

"Leave the pipe to the shepherd, the flute to the men who are in fear of gods and intent on their idol worshipping. Such musical instruments must be excluded from our wingless feasts, for they are more suited for beasts and for the class of men that is least capable of reason than for men. The Spirit, to purify the divine liturgy from any such unrestrained revelry chants: 'Praise Him with sound of trumpet," for, in fact, at the sound of the trumpet the dead will rise again; praise Him with harp,' for the tongue is a harp of the Lord; 'and with the lute praise Him.' understanding the mouth as a lute moved by the Spirit as the lute is by the plectrum; 'praise Him with timbal and choir,' that is, the Church awaiting the resurrection of the body in the flesh which is its echo; 'praise Him with strings and organ,' calling our bodies an organ and its sinews strings, for front them the body derives its Coordinated movement, and when touched by the Spirit, gives forth human sounds; 'praise Him on high-sounding cymbals,' which mean the tongue of the mouth which with the movement of the lips, produces words. Then to all mankind He calls out, 'Let every spirit praise the Lord,' because He rules over every spirit He has made. In reality, man is an instrument arc for peace, but these other things, if anyone concerns himself overmuch with them, become instruments of conflict, for inflame the passions. The Etruscans, for example, use the trumpet for war; the Arcadians, the horn; the Sicels, the flute; the Cretans, the lyre; the Lacedemonians, the pipe; the Thracians, the bugle; the Egyptians, the drum; and the Arabs, the cymbal. But as for us, we make use of one instrument alone: only the Word of peace by whom we a homage to God, no longer with ancient harp or trumpet or drum or flute which those trained for war employ."​
Eusebius the “Father of Church History” who lived between 260 AD and 341 AD wrote 

"Of old at the time those of the circumcision were worshipping with symbols and types it was not inappropriate to send up hymns to God with the psalterion and cithara and to do this on Sabbath days... We render our hymn with a living psalterion and a living cithara with spiritual songs. The unison voices of Christians would be more acceptable to God than any musical instrument. Accordingly in all the churches of God, united in soul and attitude, with one mind and in agreement of faith and piety we send up a unison melody in the words of the Psalms."​
Therefore, unless you can demonstrate a command to use instruments in worship the use of them is forbidden.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 15, 2007)

..


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 15, 2007)

Dear Richard,

The best book that i have read concerning instruments is: OLD LIGHT ON NEW WORSHIP
Musical Instruments and the Worship of God, A Theological, Historical and Psychological Study by John Price, it's excellent !!!

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=john+price

Even though iam a member of an evangelical baptist church were they use instruments, i believe that it is more scriptual not to use any instruments at all !


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 15, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Scroll for Al Martin's audio sermons - with whom I happen to agree. If you don't I would like to hear from PB Members.




Which series does he address this issue?


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> Dear Richard,
> 
> The best book that i have read concerning instruments is: OLD LIGHT ON NEW WORSHIP
> Musical Instruments and the Worship of God, A Theological, Historical and Psychological Study by John Price, it's excellent !!!
> ...



Cheers I will have a gander


----------

